# bowfishing ling tips



## rufusoilt1985 (Jun 24, 2009)

Me and some friends were thinking about doing some bowfishing for some ling i was just wanting to know if anyone has done it and could give me some tips on what kind of rig to use ...... i was thinking you would have to tie a jug on the line or something because of how hard they fight...... any info would help thanks guys


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

a ling is a game fish. if you shoot one and get caught you will recieve a fine. Check the regs on tpwl web sit. you can't shoot any fish thats on the gamefish list...


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Don't shoot em in the head, try and spine him if you can.


----------



## rufusoilt1985 (Jun 24, 2009)

what if you are not in state waters 9 miles out and your out of state waters..... i know you can't shoot a game fish with a bow but they shoot them with spear guns..... i don't know just sounded like something fun and different to do


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

As long as you are more than 9 nautical miles out, you can take them anyway you please... just get them close for a good shot and hang on!!

Heck for that matter just get 'em close and free gaff 'em!! Talk about some real fun!!


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

I spearfish for them and can offer this advice. They have very soft flesh that tears out quickly if you try and man handle the fish. It's best to spine them, but easier said then done. A buoy, aka boat fender, should be plenty with some 1000lb spectra, remember if you miss there is no bottom to stop the momentum, it's going to be transferred to the line. So you need a shock cord (spectra put inside some rubber tubing, that will allow the line to absorb shock. Good Luck


----------



## gunrunnerbob (Feb 25, 2006)

buy a speargun and snorkel tie speargun line line to rod and have fun!!!!


----------

